# BMWCCA Rebate Processing Time in 2014



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

Im still waiting on mine - got confirmation in the middle of October.

Don't know why its so hard to scan some paperwork, make a call to confirm the purchase, and cut a check.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

You guys know that BMW North America cuts the check, BMW CCA just sends them the details after verifying the paperwork, right??


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Me530 said:


> You guys know that BMW North America cuts the check, BMW CCA just sends them the details after verifying the paperwork, right??


Yes. But the rebate is part of the BMWCCA membership and they don't provide us a contact within BMWNA to forward our concerns to, so what are people with legitimate issues supposed to do?

I think if someone asked about their rebate and they knew that the system was down, even a canned response would be nice. Not that I'm worried about mine, but just saying...


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

hyperzulu said:


> Yes. But the rebate is part of the BMWCCA membership and they don't provide us a contact within BMWNA to forward our concerns to, so what are people with legitimate issues supposed to do?
> 
> I think if someone asked about their rebate and they knew that the system was down, even a canned response would be nice. Not that I'm worried about mine, but just saying...


Exactly.
For me, the rebate program is the biggest benefit of BMWCCA membership and I'd expect them to be an advocate for members when things aren't working as expected with their most important service (such as delays due to computer problems).


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Just got my rebate check on the mail this morning. Submitted and confirmed receipt in late October.


----------



## dwlink (May 27, 2007)

hyperzulu said:


> Just got my rebate check on the mail this morning. Submitted and confirmed receipt in late October.


Ditto - nearly 8 weeks on the nose since mid Oct when I received confirmation.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

dwlink said:


> Ditto - nearly 8 weeks on the nose since mid Oct when I received confirmation.


I guess I shouldn't expect mine before Christmas. Submitted on 18 November, received confirmation on the 25th that everything seemed to be in order and forwarded to BMW NA, and expect the check in 8 weeks.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

Mine still says pending and it was 8 weeks yesterday. Hopefully I will receive mine today. Did yours change status from pending prior to receiving the check?


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

alp135i said:


> Mine still says pending and it was 8 weeks yesterday. Hopefully I will receive mine today. Did yours change status from pending prior to receiving the check?


Still pending online.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Where do you go online to check the status -- BMWUSA or BMWCCA?


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

CCA go to benefits, rebate, top right is button for rebate status.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

hyperzulu said:


> CCA go to benefits, rebate, top right is button for rebate status.


Thanks. Doesn't say much other than they got it, and it's pending.


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

10 weeks and nothing. Not even a status e-mail. Great benefit but only if it works.


----------



## alp135i (May 3, 2008)

I finally received my check today. It was 8 weeks yesterday and is still noted as pending online.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Just got my check today. A little over 9 weeks after submitting the application. Still says pending on the BMWCCA site.
Considering whether to renew my 10 year continuous membership...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

BillKach said:


> *Just got my check today.* A little over 9 weeks after submitting the application. Still says pending on the BMWCCA site.
> *Considering whether to renew my 10 year continuous membership*...


Are you going to "punish" BMWCCA just because of a less than 2-weeks delay by BMWNA? Really?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

By the way, I'm going to 20 years as a member of the BMWCCA and my latest check has not arrived after 11-weeks of submission. However, I received my car on Oct 13 so technically -according to the "new" rules explained in this thread- actual 8-weeks would be in 10 days.

My first delayed check (out of 8) in 20 years. Not bad record.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

... and calling the number posted in this thread, I have been informed that my check is in the mail and should be received this week. That's all folks! :bigpimp:


----------



## dhstadt (Apr 14, 2008)

Got my check today. 10 weeks plus a few days.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I submitted my application on 18 November, and on 25 November received the following e-mail:

Thank you for submitting an application for the BMW CCA Membership Reward Program. It was received during the third week of November and at this point all paperwork is in order. 
It will now be sent to BMW NA for final review and approval.
It has been taking up to 8 weeks, sometimes longer, to process each rebate. It is important to know that the rebate could be paid by their accounting department at any time during 
that 8 week period so please keep a lookout for a check coming directly from BMW NA. 
If you have not heard anything by the 8 week point, please let us know via email and we will check status.

How long does it take to cut a check? Have they outsourced their program, and the contractor can't keep up with the demand? Sounds like this program might be administered by the Federal Government. :dunno:


----------

